# Site Information



## kurobuta079 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi all.

So I tried to make a post last night with an Image attached, site wont post the Image or text, Image was 2.4mb. I then tried a test post with text only and it posted fine. So after that I tried to post the new topic and I get a message saying I've already posted that subject but its not showing up anywhere. You cant see it in the Forum nor can I see it in "My Posts" under my profile.
*ufabet*
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi.
It is probably because you haven’t reached the threshold number of postings, due to a significant number of spammers there are things in place to prevent spam.
See this link https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?threads/new-member-permissions.26461/

Cheers, Graham.


----------

